# Rok Coffee Grinder



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Hi All,

I have been researching into the world of coffee grinders and came across one that people don't often speak about. The RokCG, they have released a new model in the last 12-18 months, not entirely sure what they have changed.

I like the idea of it as it is sturdy and sits on the counter whilst using it, I also quite like the aesthetic of it. But I was wondering if anyone had any experience in using it?

A decent review here:


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Some discussion about it here that may be helpful. Essentially, a potentially solid design let down by poor quality components:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51358-another-gaggia-classic/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=740445&embedComment=740445&embedDo=findComment#comment-740445


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Hi,

Yes I have read this, I feel like a lot of the reviews are on previous models, whereas the James Hoffman review was on the latest model which was released in Jan 2019 I believe.

Apparently the the Gears are made of Acetal - a strong polymer specifically designed for running gears. Also, they can be very easily replaced if required. A 2 year warranty is included on all parts too.

The new model has been updated as follows:

- Re-engineered burr adjustment for greater control and reliability.
- New burr design for extra fine grounds
- smoother & finer burr travel
-1 click up/down = 0.058mm burr travel
- no double washers needed.

It seems like they moved from stepless to stepped to stop it slipping during use.

As I say, I have been doing a lot of research on this and other grinders and losing my mind a bit trying to find something that works for me. I nearly went for the Niche, but it is now out of stock and I am sure the next delivery will likely be September at this rate due to high demand!

I really like the idea and aesthetics of this grinder, but would really love to hear from an experienced owner!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Mine was actually the new 2019 model never could grind fine enough for espresso, let alone for espresso w preinfusion. Good idea but that is all about it.

Just to mention to this and big amount of jumping beans out of the chamber while grinding. Could be good for filter but I haven't tested it.

Sorry for linking external resource but just to show you that I wasn't the only one:

https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/rok-coffee-grinder-owner-impressions-t37707-130.html

BR


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Thanks, interesting to know that you have the newer model and have been experiencing issues! But the Home-Barista link is from 2016, so that would be the older model that they are reviewing.


----------

